# 8x8 loft



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Ok i am closing in on finishing up the outside of the loft. It's only 8x8 but i have been told by many people if i going to race i really need 3 sections in my loft. Is there anyway for first year i get by with 2 sections then add on or build another loft next spring. If i can get by with 2 till spring what is best way to seperate them i am taking it cocks and hens. My goal is to have it completed by end of july all except maybe painting it or siding it which ever way i deciede to go. Thanks for the help.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

if the only birds in your loft are your yb team 2 is all you need. so i have been told.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

What about breeders and when its time to seperate cocks and hens so they don't breed all winter.


----------

